# Fish Lake?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

We are going camping this next weekend. Where is a good place to camp for tents at Fish Lake? Do I need to reserve a campsite? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

My family went there last year. I don't think we reserved the tent sites. There was a good spot about a mile south of the cabins. Sorry it's not super specific. I paid more attention to the fishing then the camping. Great place though!


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

bowery creek and mackinaw camp grounds are just past the fish lake lodge, plenty of camping in that area, you should not need to reserve anything. Mackinaw has the showers if that is a concern for you. They all have restroom facilities. Great time of year to be up there. You can catch rainbows all day long.


----------



## Zedhead (May 4, 2010)

The Bowery is our favorite spot. Make sure you stop off at The Bowery lodge for some pie.


----------

